# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) منقول : تشريح Nokia lumia 900 للمهندس أحمــد سعــد

## ameerl

تشريح Nokia lumia 900 
تشريح Nokia lumia 900 
وكما تعاودنا ان نقدم نبذه مختصره عن التشريح
اسمحو لى ان اقدم معلومات عن هذا الموديل  
شاشة محمية بطبقة Gorilla Glass
سمك الجهاز 11.5 mm    
مواصفات نوكيا 900 لوميا - Nokia Lumia 900 Specifications
الالوان
أبيض
سماوي
أسود  
الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 16 GB
512 MB RAM
لا يدعم ذاكرة خارجية microSD 
الكاميرا
الكاميرا الخلفية 8 MP
الكاميرا الأمامية 1.3 MP
فلاش LED
تركيز تلقائي
تصوير فيديو 720p 
البطارية
وقت الاستعداد : 300 ساعة في وضع 2G , و 300 ساعة في وضع 3G
وقت التحدث : ساعتان وضع 2G , و 7 ساعات في وضع 3G  
مميزات أخرى
نظام ويندوز فون مانجو 7.5 Microsoft Windows Phone 7.5 Mango
معالج بسرعة 1.4 GHz
راديو FM
A-GPS
Bluetooth 2.1
microUSB v2.0
واي فاي Wi-Fi
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
وزن الجهاز 160 جرام
شاشة AMOLED باللمس بحجم 4.3 انش
يدعم اللمس المتعدد
الشبكات
EDGE / GPRS
2G / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G / HSDPA 850 / 900 / 1900 / 2100  
عيوب الجهاز2700
للاسف لايدعم اللغة العربية
لا يدعم ذاكرة خارجية microSD
لايدعم الجافا  
سعر نوكيا 900 لوميا 900 - اسعار Nokia Lumia 900 prices
سعر نوكيا 900 بالدولار : تقريبا 814 دولار امريكي
سعر نوكيا لوميا 900 باليورو : 480 يورو
سعر نوكيا لوميا 900 بالجنبيه الاستراليني: أقل من 528 جنيه استرليني
سعر نوكيا لوميا 900 في السعودية : تقريبا مابين 2700 - 3100 ريال سعودي
سعر نوكيا لوميا 900 في مصر : تقريبا 4884 جنيه مصر
* ملاحظة الاسعار تقريبية ممكن تختلف عند الشراء 
والان مع صوره الجهاز من الخارج 
والان مع صوره تشريح الوجه الامامى  
والان مع تشريح الوجه الخلفى         منقول للفائدة

----------

